# Viagra



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

Has anybody ..... tried it, or does anybody have a friend that has? Because I have (have a friend that has, that is Â ;D) Is it any good, because by his account, it wasn't just good, but quite amazing Â  "Guaranteed sex on demand - It gives you total confidence that the job will be done, even after 4 pints and curry on a Friday night" Just interested if it's as good as they say, thats all.

(waits for the inevitable 'I don't need Viagra' replies Â )


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Award for best 1st post?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

"I don't need Viagra"

might as well get the ball started (no pun intended)

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i'll have ten bottles please   ;D


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

from what i've heard, it works very well for sum with little or no side affects and the man is "able" to sustain a decent "performance". Some people get worried when they have finished and are still "ready" to go again and this "readiness" doesnt wear off for quite sometime... if it stays like that for a few hours then you should start getting worried, since you may get certain complications.

The most comon side affect seems to be headaches which soon wear off..

viagra appears to work on 65% of people who take it, whereas one of its competitors Cialis (Regalis) works in 85% of people, has fewer side affects and the effects of which last much longer then viagra (whether or no this is a good thing :-/ ) its made from sum south african plant if i remember correctly.

So, i'd say yes they do work, but not without their problems! 
im young so i definitely aint got no problems in that department  [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

oh and interestingly, If taken by a woman viagra makes them really HORNY!! (so i heard : )

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you start taking this shit, then you will depend on it all your life...you will be a Viagra junky!

Why TopTT deleted his profile? Was he scared by our responses?


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Yeah.. I tried this for a test/ laugh. One pill by itself I didn't really notice that much difference although you could see that 'the general' was trying to do something. However, combine the process with some external stimulas (won't go into any detail here) and you are away!!! 

Side effects.. I did have a bit of a blurry and sickley headache afterwards which wasn't all that present. ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

well done zipper ,i heard about the headache thing as well try just having half a one would you get a semi all day. ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

priapism rocks


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

Oooh err missus Â ;D

Yes, and yes, once (purely out of curiosity Â ) It works, big time (pardon the pun!) And even if you don't think you need it, it will improve things! But as Zipper says, you need external stimilus to get things going. Only side affect was a flushed face, and a slight headache. Lasted for over 24 hrs though 



> If you start taking this shit, then you will depend on it all your life...you will be a Viagra junky!


Doctors don't recomment it for recreational use? How does it work, increase blood pressure ??


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Apparently people have started taking it in combination with pills, wonder what it does to you?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

The best form of Stimulus (well for the guys at my old school) was the time we managed to find a peeping hole into the girls changing rooms.

Ahh to be 13 and horny again

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com

PS Claire Harrington - how hairy were you at 13? that's just not natural baby!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

or the time we saw the fit girl up our road shagging her boyfriend on her parents sofa while we peered through the window

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - that was also at aged 13


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

or even the time we spied on two ****** at our playground 'fingering the pink' as it were.

Don't get too excited fellas - they were mingers, but when you're....yes you guessed it....13 it doesn't really matter.

Damn we sound like a bunch of horny perverts spying on people - hang on - we were a bunch of horny perverts.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Apparently people have started taking it in combination with pills, wonder what it does to you?


Think of Ozzy!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Morning Bash,

I'm pleased I didn't go to your school


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Scott

you should have cum to our school...I mean....come to our school. It was very entertaining.

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> It was very entertaining.


Sounds it ;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I tried it once and can say it deffo works! :-* even tho I don't have a prob in *that* area 8) I still found that it enhanced my performance, so to speak, no headache or any other after effects apart from having to strap it to me leg for most of the following day. Bloody expensive tho @ Â£20 per tab. :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Forget Viagra get yourselves a good looking betch who knows what she is doing... ;D that will get your blood cirulating, goose bumbs and and AND ... erm horny 'n' fluffy  ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Forget Viagra get yourselves a good looking betch who knows what she is doing... ;D that will get your blood cirulating, goose bumbs and and AND ... erm horny 'n' fluffy Â  ;D


I didn't know you'd met my missus ;D

[/smug mode off]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I didn't know you'd met my missus Â ;D
> 
> [/smug mode off] Â


heheheh but does she have a dragon breath LOL ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> heheheh but does she have a dragon breath LOL Â ;D


rofl - it was the *ex-*wife who was born round here...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> or even the time we spied on two ****** at our playground 'fingering the pink' as it were.
> 
> Don't get too excited fellas - they were mingers, but when you're....yes you guessed it....13 it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


Hell Bash,

you saw more in one year (your 13th) than a lot of others have in a whole lifetime.... 8) :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Forget Viagra get yourselves a good looking betch who knows what she is doing... ;D that will get your blood cirulating, goose bumbs and and AND ... erm horny 'n' fluffy Â  ;D


What's a betch, a dog? Knows what she's doing - chasing sheep?? And fluffy goose Bum bs (steady V Â ) Pull yourself together Abi, put your teeth in, and explain properly Â ;D : 

Dr_Parmar


> oh and interestingly, If taken by a woman viagra makes them really HORNY!! (so i heard Â )


 Is this true? Would any women like to comment?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Think of Ozzy!!


Vlastan, it would take a lot more than a few pills to end up like Ozzy :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Dr_Parmar
> Is this true? Would any women like to comment?


Very interesting!! I suggest we give it to Abi, in the next meeting down in Southend and see how it works for her!! She was the only girl last time...so she can have a choice of several men!!  ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Prefer the Viagra eyedrops.......makes you look hard


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I got exhaust viagra - doubled my output ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i did'nt swollow mine quick enough got a stiff neck.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Heineken Viagra reaches parts other beers stimulants don't reach Â  I got a 3rd leg Â


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> i did'nt swollow mine quick enough got a stiff neck.


I just get a lump in my throat :-/


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> Hell Bash,
> 
> you saw more in one year (your 13th) than a lot of others have in a whole lifetime....


It made me the man I am today.

Is that a good thing? ???

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> What's a betch, a dog? Knows what she's doing - chasing sheep?? And fluffy goose Bum bs (steady V Â ) Pull yourself together Abi, put your teeth in, and explain properly Â ;D :
> 
> Dr_Parmar
> Is this true? Would any women like to comment?


Steady Paul, I am a tough act to follow ;D .

I have a comment for Dr_Parmar if I may contribute, even though he scares me with his name . Are you a gynocologist Dr Parmar ;D ;D ;D..if so give me your number LOL ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Very interesting!! I suggest we give it to Abi, in the next meeting down in Southend and see how it works for her!! She was the only girl last time...so she can have a choice of several men!! Â  ;D


Vlastan really  ;D . Sarfend is a good laugh though 

Would you like to be my first guinea pig in the que then V so you can report back to the others ;D.

*nibble*


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I just get a lump in my throat :-/


I hope you didn't choke on it!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That lump in yor throat :..I was thinking what that might be you know ;D !! Some left overs from the night before perhaps


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

: :
eeww, hope it didn't have a hair in it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

But the big question is ....did she or didnt she hence the lump in her throat ;D . And you know what I mean too :  ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll say the word - swallow


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> I'll say the word - swallow


Well, do you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> Well, do you? Â


 :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I do ;D...I swollow all the time! ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Is'nt it supposed to be good for you, full of protein or something !!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

This forum aint half going down hill you know :'(


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> This forum aint half going down hill you know :'(


Better take another tablet then ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I ment swollow my salavia ;D ! What did you lot think? :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I ment swollow my salavia Â ;D ! Â What did you lot think? Â : Â


Well, I was thinking 'coffee', until



> Is'nt it supposed to be good for you, full of protein or something !!


at which point I realised it was obviosly 'food'....

But - saliva - missed that one!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

CUM SHOTS!!

sorry - just got too excited

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> CUM SHOTS!!
> 
> sorry - just got too excited
> 
> ...


You been aiming at the dart board again  ;D.


----------

